# Angeln in Indien (Pune und Mumbai)



## Mcharz (11. April 2013)

Moin Moin ,
Kann mir evtl. jemand helfen ?
Bin für ca. 6 Wochen in Indien ( Pune & Mumbai ) und würde dort gerne die Peitsche schwingen ....
Hat jemand Erfahrungen , Kontakte oder kennt einen guten Angelshop in der Ecke ??
Danke und Gruß


----------



## diemai (11. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Indien (Pune und Mumbai)*



Mcharz schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> Kann mir evtl. jemand helfen ?
> Bin für ca. 6 Wochen in Indien ( Pune & Mumbai ) und würde dort gerne die Peitsche schwingen ....
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen , Kontakte oder kennt einen guten Angelshop in der Ecke ??
> Danke und Gruß


 
.....ich hab' vor ca. 6-8 Wochen oder so im Web mit einem indischen Kunstköder-Angler über'n paar PM's Kontakt gehabt , ...auf einer australischen Seite , ...der ist aus Pune .

Der Kollege heißt Pratap , ......hatte mir sogar seine Handynummer gegeben , falls ich da doch 'mal aufschlagen sollte .

Die Firma wollte mich da auch hinschicken , habe aber dankend abgelehnt , ..'n paar Kollegen sind schon da , bauen da ein Zweigwerk mit auf .

Mach dir keine allzugroßen Hoffnungen , .....Angeln ist in Indien nicht sehr verbreitet , ....Pratap meinte , es herrscht Mangel an Ausrüstung und Material zum Kunstköderbau(auch ein Hobby von ihm , ...wie meins auch), ......unter der größten Bevölkerung der Welt würde es nur wenige tausend Kunstköderangler geben !

Wenn du willst , kann ich ihn über "LureAndMore"'mal kontaktieren und eventuell einen Kontakt zu dir vermitteln , falls Pratap es wünscht , ......garantieren kann ich aber für nix .

Englisch kannst du ja wohl , sonst würden sie dich da ja nicht hinschicken , oder ?

                   Gruß , diemai#h

PS : Hab' gleich Spätschicht , ...bin heute abend ab 21.30 wieder online , ....so ungefähr jedenfalls .


----------



## Mcharz (11. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Indien (Pune und Mumbai)*

Hey Super danke dir 
Wäre echt Super wenn du den Kontakt herstellen könntest 
Hab jetzt auch Schicht , allerdings bis 0:00 :-(
Danke nochmal , Gruß


----------



## TwoBeerz (12. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Indien (Pune und Mumbai)*

Hallo,

bin jetzt auch die kommenden sieben Wochen in Pune. Das bisher Geschriebene lässt meine Hoffnung natürlich stark sinken. 
Gibt es vielleicht trotzdem jemanden, der sich hier etwas auskennt oder jemanden kennt der sich auskennt?

Ich wäre für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Viele Grüße,
Tobias


----------

